# Introducing safety with the router



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been using the router for over 40 years now and I suppose I was just like others and placed it under the table all those years ago. I have witnessed many accidents with the router in that position. (I'm 76 years old and still have all my fingers) Yes and I have had near misses in that time. Since I learned to have more success with the use of the template guides inserted in the router, I consider using them first if possible before I commence any project.
Tom


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom,
When I got my new Hitachi 3 1/4 hp plunge router, I was very apprehensive about using it. The 618 DeWalt 2 1/4 hp was my go to router even with the jerk at start from the torque. I was expecting much more torque/twist from this much larger router. I was amazed! Man, I love the soft start. I feel much more confident with the Hitachi than the DeWalt. 
I finaly got all the router template guides from Hitachi, including the 40mm. On warn days I have been practicing your template method. I hope to get the hang before 40 years though. ;-))I want to thank you again for bringing this template method to our attention. Even though I have not had my accident with a router as yet, I do agree with your accessment fo the danger they present.
Your Friend, Rand


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Rand

You are welcome I only wish others would take up the challenge to see what can be achieved with the useof the guides. It is good you have a number of guides especially the 40mm guide which is so important as a greater number of cutters can be used, also you can see the cutter in action. It also reduces the overheating of the cutters as the waste material can dissipate more readily. Also small diameter cutters are usually short in length, but when used with the 40mm guide you can achieve greater depth because the chuck can penetrate through the 40mm guide.
I would be interested in what projects you achieve with the guides once the weather warms up. We have the opposite here as I had to cancel my Thursday workshop meeting because the temperature was due to top 42degrees Celcius
I still continue developing New routing techniques each week thinking mainly of the safety with the router, producing articles or processes with the aid of the guides.
Tom


----------

